# Rubermaid 150 gallon pond



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
in an effort to speed up my yard ponds I picked up a 150 gallon Rubermaid Agricultural Products water tank.
link:
Rubbermaid 4245 150 U.S. gallon Capacity Stock Watering Tank @ Rubbermaid For Less

I set it up outside beside my ponds and moved all my Koy/goldfish/ commets/mosquito fish/ and lonly mountain White Cloud into it.

I'm hoping the cooler enviroment will reduce the feeding and give me a chance to get the 55 gallon / 75 gallon aquariums cleaned.

Then with luck I can get the 500 gallon
blue box flipped and filled/tested.

Photo:
Mike's Ponds and Fish

Mike in S Surrey


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ahhh.. that was the rubbermaid you were telling me last time we were on the phone! VERY GIANT!!

Btw.. do you got any better pictures of that Irridescent shark? Because it definitely doesn't look like it's in proper health, the eyes look too low and that white stuff infront of the mouth? or is that damaged lips? I dunno, that picture just doesn't piece together~


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi,
I swaped it for a 200w heater last week to a member in the Gilford area.

I think the white stuf in the front was from being in too small a tank when I got it.

A 33 gallon with a lot of ornaments and kids wanting to touch it.

I learned it was a mid watter species and pron to nervousness.

Cheers


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
here is a link to a few photos of the tank pond:
Mike's 150 Gallon Tub


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Your underground pond...(first pic in this page: Mike's Ponds and Fish)

Is it inside a green house?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello,
not a greenhouse, just old patio door sliders on 3 sides.

Trying to keep the Racoons out.
It has an old gazeboo shade cloth top on it for now.
I will have top brace it up for the winter snow load.

Cheers


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

like your work! I had good luck keeping raccoons out of the ponds by using a green version of tree netting (semi-rigid, 2 inch squares). Man, those guys like water lily bulbs almost as much as fish
It's probably probably rude to ask, but... how much was shipping on the 150g Rubbermaid?


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I picked up the tub off Craigslist and I had to drive my van to Fort langley to pick it up.

Looking at them on line they state no UPS aas they are too lagre to ship that way.

I'm guessing you could order one from IPU as they use them.

Or possibly from a farm supply like Otter Co-op out in Langley.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## sir_aaron (Apr 29, 2010)

i lov'dthe pics !!! i am thinking of making a Rubermaid fish pond


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I hope to get it burried in the ground by spring.
but the weather and my back controll what gets done.

Cheers


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

How much was the tub? I was thinking about getting a 300 gal tub


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

300g tub is $270.60 plus taxes and shipping

Rubbermaid 4247 300 U.S. gallon Capacity Livestock Water Tank @ Rubbermaid For Less


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

They are great.
I used one as my winter pond for my 14" Koi and other pond fish.










I was out working in my pond today removing the kidney shaped one and digging a larger hole to put the 150 gallon tub into.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mykiss said:


> 300g tub is $270.60 plus taxes and shipping
> 
> Rubbermaid 4247 300 U.S. gallon Capacity Livestock Water Tank @ Rubbermaid For Less


There is a local source in Abbotsford, 300g for around $360 last time I checked.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I picked up a Tuff Stuff stock tank 110g for under $100 including HST.

Country Feeds at 254th & Fraser Hwy in Aldergrove. I may switch out to a 160g for $130 + HST and let my dad have the 110g.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I picked up a Tuff Stuff stock tank 110g for under $100 including HST.
> 
> Country Feeds at 254th & Fraser Hwy in Aldergrove. I may switch out to a 160g for $130 + HST and let my dad have the 110g.


do they have anything that 300G and up? I want to tile my plywood tank and need a temporary tank to house them while I tile it.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the one we picked up from Home Hardware 180 or 200 gal (can't remember) for $200 looks like this and is for our turtle and her new home.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

180g is the largest they carry but can probably order 300g round in.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

looking good, Mike.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

This is just the coolest idea. Instant tank! When it rains hard, the rain probably just refreshes the water and overflows the edge, right? Perfect.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

you can get the tub in the states for like 20% less

50 gal 70 bucks
150 110 bucks
300 200 bucks

very nice kim i never thought about that nice turtle setup


----------

